# MAC studiofix alternative?  Does it exist?



## MsLayila (Apr 26, 2008)

Greetings fellow Divas!
I am new to the board and have been an avid MAC wearer for the past 5 years.  I love studio fix (NW43) it gives me awesome coverage and the illusion of a flawless complexion!  However since being in graduate school I have found that there are times when I'm in a pinch financially speaking and was wondering if any of you have found any decent MAC alternatives (ie drugstore foundations).  I've heard a lot about Maybleline's Dream Matte Mousse.  I'm also curious about anyone who has tried IMAN.

With that said, please list drugstore brands with a cream-to-powder finish and preferably ones that will match NW43!   Thanks in advance everyone!


----------



## Caramel_QT (Apr 26, 2008)

Well, this isn't drugstore, but I just bought Clinique's Perfectly Real compact makeup in 138(G) and it's pretty similar to StudioFix.


----------



## jinxii (Apr 27, 2008)

I love. LOVE Revlon Colorstay. its a matte finish just like sff. its become my HG, Ive Pushed my SFF to the back of my foundation shelf because of this stuff. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## MACa6325xi (Apr 27, 2008)

I also use Clinique's Peferctly Real Compact Makeup. It's $22.50, a little cheaper that StudioFix for $25.00. I don't think there's anthing like StudioFix. I used to use Iman and it was very good. I forgot what shade I wore and there are never any testers in Wal-Mart or Target. If you can find your shade, I think Iman, Black Opal and even CoverGirl Queen Collection offer some good alternatives. If you apply your StudioFix with a brush, I think it goes on better and will last longer in the pan. lol


----------



## InRetospeck (Apr 27, 2008)

I can understand the perdicament you are in... studio fix is the # 1elling foundation... it is awsome foundation... no one makes anything like it. It's often imitated NEVER duplicated.  The only thing about studio fix powder is that it is not photo friendly (has talc in it)  and you should not use it as your touch up powder... you will keep piling on foundation.  And when you get into colors of NW 43 it can be hard to match.  Try something at the drug store and if it does not work out... return it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know it's hard.  You'll find it and if you find something different let us know!!


----------



## braidey (Apr 27, 2008)

Maybelline Dream Mate foundation is probably one of the best drugstore foundations I have ever used.  Actually Maybelline has some really good foundations.  Iman cream to powder and stick foundation is really good, I get so many complements when I wear the cream to powder.  It is really really good.  You can go on Iman website and they have a color match system that really works.  Covergirl Queen, Black Opal, and Black Radiance are also really good.


----------



## rutledgekl (Apr 27, 2008)

black opal stick foundation is very good!!


----------



## MissChriss (Apr 27, 2008)

The only drug store brands that I have really really liked has been the ones geared towards Women of Color the LOreal Hip Line, Covergirl Queen Collection and Black Radiance foundation. Also Posner cover cream does wonders if you have hyperpigmentation like I do because it gives you amazing coverage. You can wear posner alone or under your foundation and it makes almost any cheapo foundation look really good. I was a drugstore cosmetics girl junkie all the way up to this year I just started MAC in February and after wearing it I don't know if I can go back to the drugstore brands  but all of the ones I mentioned are really good for Afro American skin. 

If I were you I would go with Loreal. It really is good. Also If you are looking for a loose powder Loreal Translucide Luminius powder is the bomb and I actually like it better than the powder that I have tried so far from MAC. Its the best!

I never had any problem looking good with Drugstore brands for me it was its poor staying power.


----------



## midget (Apr 29, 2008)

I think loreal's HIP collection has a wide range of colors..I like it better than true match..it matches a lot better because they have true yellow and red undertones.


----------



## elektra513 (May 17, 2008)

Milani is a drugstore brand that is sold in Walgreen's and Ulta that carries a cream-to-powder compact. Not sure if there is an NW43 shade, though.


----------



## neezer (May 18, 2008)

i would defintely say HIP...but you know they are going DC with them so if you want to catch them soon check out your local stores...other than that, then Fashion Fair i would say...i have a friend who wears Fashion Fair foundation and her skin is FLAWLESS


----------



## makeupmadb (May 19, 2008)

I personally really don't like Maybellines Dream Matte Mousse Foundation, it does nothing for me, it makes me look worse imo! Although saying that, I do like the Dream Mousse Concealer, although I haven't used it lots, probabaly 10 times and only a small amount, and most of it has gone =/
I cannot really help you on other products, but just my words on the mousse.


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 19, 2008)

Dream Matte Mousse FTW!


----------



## LuvinMyMAC (May 20, 2008)

I love the Covergirl Queen collection. It really works for me!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (May 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InRetospeck* 

 
_I can understand the perdicament you are in... studio fix is the # 1elling foundation... it is awsome foundation... no one makes anything like it. It's often imitated NEVER duplicated.  The only thing about studio fix powder is that it is not photo friendly (has talc in it)  and you should not use it as your touch up powder... you will keep piling on foundation.  And when you get into colors of NW 43 it can be hard to match.  Try something at the drug store and if it does not work out... return it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know it's hard.  You'll find it and if you find something different let us know!!_

 
I'd have to disagree with this...MUFE Duo Mat seems to be a lot better than Studio Fix, it's photo friendly and you can touch up with it even though it's a powder because it's Nylon-12 based rather than talc based.  And...it's oil free and won't break you out like Studio Fix often does.  I used to wear Studio Fix, as did a lot of other colleagues and friends of mine, and just about 98% of us broke out horrifically during at least one time using it.  My new manager used to manage at MAC and she actually wore Duo Mat instead of Studio Fix even before she left MAC because she knew how bad SF it was for her skin and how comparable Duo Mat was, she could get away with it.

Back to the original topic though, I've heard really good things about the HIP collection and the new Covergirl line, I don't recall the name though.  It's the one that's numbered to match your liquid, powder, blush etc.


----------



## madamepink78 (May 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_I'd have to disagree with this...MUFE Duo Mat seems to be a lot better than Studio Fix, it's photo friendly and you can touch up with it even though it's a powder because it's Nylon-12 based rather than talc based. And...it's oil free and won't break you out like Studio Fix often does. I used to wear Studio Fix, as did a lot of other colleagues and friends of mine, and just about 98% of us broke out horrifically during at least one time using it. My new manager used to manage at MAC and she actually wore Duo Mat instead of Studio Fix even before she left MAC because she knew how bad SF it was for her skin and how comparable Duo Mat was, she could get away with it.

Back to the original topic though, I've heard really good things about the HIP collection and the new Covergirl line, I don't recall the name though. It's the one that's numbered to match your liquid, powder, blush etc._

 
Off topic as well but I do agree. Mufe is the best! I have the Duo Mat as well as the Mat Velvet+ and have not touched Mac Foundation since. Too many breakouts. And it photographs very well. 

The Queen line from Covergirl is your best bet. Check Walgreens and Walmart. My local Walmart usually has a broader range of the Queen Collection. 

Dream Matte Mousse sucks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Don't like the coverage nor finish. And they need a broader range of shades.


----------



## ebonyannette (May 23, 2008)

i love revlon colorstay, it works great for me and i found a match which is hard cause im NW55. I broke out like crazy with SFF but the colorstay doesnt bother my skin at all.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (May 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jinxii* 

 
_I love. LOVE Revlon Colorstay. its a matte finish just like sff. its become my HG, Ive Pushed my SFF to the back of my foundation shelf because of this stuff. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_

 
I've heard this from various friends and I think I'm going to give it a try.

From old school make up addicts to the newly addicted, I've heard nothing but good about Revlon Color Stay.


----------



## mekaboo (May 24, 2008)

Hello

Im Mac NW43 as well in Studiofix and I am loving the following brands...

Mary Kay-Medium Coverage foundation-Doesn't come off and it is shine proof ALL day...I wear it in Bronze 607...but judging from your photo, you probably could do Bronze 600 but if you can find a rep, try it on.... The Mary Kay mineral foundation is awesome too...and this is very easy to find on Ebay

I also like Revlon Colorstay in Cappucino...

I have recently tried the Queen Collection and its nice too but you have to dust a set powder over it like MAC Blot or Black Opal setting powder. 

I like Iman as well...Ive tried the Creme to Powder and the Stick and I have to use a powder over them as well as the grease on my face WILL break through....

Hope this helps


----------



## 1QTPie (May 26, 2008)

Revlon Colorstay in Caramel (for combo/oily skin) is all I wear. 

Dream Matte Mousse turned me gray and ashy.

Covergirl is a backup, it turned dark on me after a while. Works good with light application.

Can't find a color match in L'oreal, they tend to be too pink or too orange.

Iman turns me green. It's horrid.

And that's about it with drugstore.


----------



## n_c (Jun 27, 2008)

For Revlon Colorstay users, what shade would you recommend for a nc35-37ish?


----------



## malaviKat (Jun 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InRetospeck* 

 
_I can understand the perdicament you are in... studio fix is the # 1elling foundation... it is awsome foundation... no one makes anything like it. It's often imitated NEVER duplicated.  The only thing about studio fix powder is that it is not photo friendly (has talc in it)  and you should not use it as your touch up powder... you will keep piling on foundation.  And when you get into colors of NW 43 it can be hard to match.  Try something at the drug store and if it does not work out... return it
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I know it's hard.  You'll find it and if you find something different let us know!!_

 
In regard to this...what would you recommend if you're being photographed?


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jun 27, 2008)

In pictures, from what i've read often.  Dont wear spf, because it will cast a white glow (this we all know), so stick with a non spf foundation, depending on what the pictures are for wedding.. etc... wear a matte finish foundation, such as macs studio stick.  I heard that from Encore on youtube i think.


----------



## MsLenaLean (Oct 31, 2017)

*Mac NW 43 Options.*

***Hello.  I am also a Mac Nw43 and I Love it.  
.  
Maybelline Fit Me in 355 Coconut is my absolute FAVORITE alternative Right now.  
I have the Liquid, Stick and the Set & Smooth Powder and love all three.  
Iman is another good one.  Iman BB cream is my favorite, and I wear it on days with a no make up look, just natural and it gives sun protection and good moisture. (Clay Medium Deep.)  Iman Foundation in Clay 4
 ***I've never tried it but I've read that Revlon Color Stay in 400 (caramel is also a good one.)


----------

